# Playin around with Atomic QT15's



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Here is a brief video of the Atomic QT15's on a 3k in a ext. cab pickup, sorry the video quality is quite poor

YouTube - Atomic loudspeakers Quantum 15.44's on 3000.1d


----------



## ehkewley (Jul 19, 2008)

What is the box tuned to?


----------



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

The enclosure is tuned to 37hz , peaks around 39hz


----------



## HertzGuy (Jan 23, 2010)

Is that your rig?


----------

